# Help retrieving anchor



## SeaHawk (Feb 12, 2008)

Weds. the 12th I had to leave my anchor, chain, and line on a wreck in 75 feet about 1/4 mile south of the ECUA culverts. I coiled the line and tied a milk jug (containing my business card)and oil container as floats to the end of the line hoping that someone would be able to recover the anchor. It is an aluminum anchor, SS chain, and 125' of 1/2" line. Maybe someone can retrieve it if around that area. I'll pay a $50 reward for the anchor and line. Just PM meif you find it. I really would appreciate it.

Thanks, Dean


----------

